# Urgent :(



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

This beautiful 12 month old Great Dane Mastiv x boy looking for a forever home ASAP! 










Sorry i got the cross wrong, hes G/Dane American Bulldog.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw he is a stunning looking boy. Whats his story do you know? Can any breed rescues be contacted from advice on the matter? Wouldn't want him getting into the wrong/inexperienced hands.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes he is stunning isn't he  i know he is ment to be good with other pooches and he lives with a Rottie and they get on great! (only been at his present home around 2 to 3 months) could even be shorter.

I too am very concerned that he will be just past on   (As i know he will)  
I cant put all the details on hear! but i will PM you if you want the full story hun....and if anyone els wants more info just PM me xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> This beautiful 12 month old Great Dane Mastiv x boy looking for a forever home ASAP!


Might be worth contacting Cane Corso an Molosser Breed Rescue, they will take Molosser breeds and crosses as well as Cane Corsa, they are only a small rescue but worth a try perhaps.
http://www.canecorsoukmolosserrescue.com/


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Might be worth contacting Cane Corso an Molosser Breed Rescue, they will take Molosser breeds and crosses as well as Cane Corsa, they are only a small rescue but worth a try perhaps.
> http://www.canecorsoukmolosserrescue.com/


PM'd you hun xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

This pooch has now been Re homed.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Contact Great Dane Rescue - any dog taken in by them will be fostered with families experienced in the breed while they find a suitable home.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

912142 said:


> Contact Great Dane Rescue - any dog taken in by them will be fostered with families experienced in the breed while they find a suitable home.


I wish i could have  i passed on the infomation Sled Dog so kindly gave to me but! the person drove the pooch down to Hampshire at the weekend to god knows who 

But thank you anyway


----------

